# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Penisirritatie en plasdrang

## Debruin

10 maanden na plaatsen van neoblaas kreeg ik irritatie en plasdrang-
urinekweek geeft aan: geen ontsteking!
Verdere onderzoeken -MR blaas,zaadblaasjes,prostaat en cytologie
urethra alsook bloedonderzoek geven geen afwijkingen of TIS(tumoren)
inkijk blaas idem= alles OK
De professoren staan voor een raadsel- wat is de oorzaak van deze irritatie. Wie kan mij helpen? [email protected]. dank bij voorbaat

----------

